
Metabase, an Uber Co-Founder’s New Big Data Startup, Raises $13M - exotree
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/metabase-an-uber-co-founders-new-big-data-startup-raises-13m/30/
======
luckydata
Big data? It's a BI tool you animals.

------
orware
While there's still some features we'd like the software to have, running
Metabase for the past 2 years or so on our campus has been really
straightforward (I love that I can just deploy the JAR directly, rather than
having to fiddle with Tomcat separately).

Maybe this new funding is part of the reason why we haven't seen a new
Metabase release since early December ;-). I sincerely hope that the open
source-ness of the solution doesn't go anywhere as they seek to monetize the
product further.

In the places where our Research department has shared the few dashboards
we've created in the system so far at conferences or with others here on
campus we've gotten positive responses and it sounds like we're hoping to
ditch our iDashboards software (which hasn't been used much at all...even with
paying a $10k+ license renewal fee each year) and start using Metabase solely
moving forward.

Good luck to the team and I hope they can continue making Metabase into an
even better product!

------
SnowingXIV
Fired up on a local postgres database using the mac application. It works
quite well. Every so often I'll be hit up to chop up data in a very specific
way which requires me to write some ad-hoc SQL but giving this ability to end
users and saving dashboards seems very useful. I love seeing things like this
be built and pricing is spot on. Free and no tiers. Hope to see this succeed.

Tempted to integrate this into a production rails application with a simple
link at the top for users to be able to service themselves. I'll need to see
if I can somehow link logins so they don't have to login to both the
application _and_ the metabase instance but seems like a fun project.

------
cgopalan
This is great to hear. I work in an org that uses metabase a lot, and have
made a few contributions. Their Clojure code is a delight to work with!

------
buf
I'm very happy to hear this. Metabase has been critical to understanding our
data, and dead simple (and free) compared to Tableau/Looker.

------
mark_l_watson
A nice Clojure project. I also like the AGPL license business model. I really
like to see Libre software licenses used when they make sense. For an end user
business intelligence tool, I don’t see problems for end users grabbing a
stable JAR and just running it. Hopefully a future enterprise version and
money made from buy an alternative license when integrated into a larger
system will keep the developers well funded.

------
jpulec
As a very happy Metabase user, glad to see this. Hope the team uses the money
to make the project better while still keeping its open source roots.

------
burger_moon
Does anyone have experience with their Consultant Network thing they advertise
on their jobs page?
[https://metabase.com/network/](https://metabase.com/network/)

It sounds interesting, I like the idea of them trying to connect people to use
their platform.

------
buremba
They're probably going to release an enterprise version:
[https://hub.docker.com/r/metabase/metabase-
enterprise/tags](https://hub.docker.com/r/metabase/metabase-enterprise/tags)

------
heliostatic
Metabase has been a great tool to use, and a very impressive project to watch.
Very regular updates, super responsive team, and a great feature set.
Congratulations to the team on the raise!

------
aboutruby
Funded Nov 1, 2014:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/metabase](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/metabase)

~~~
jazoom
*Founded

------
ComplexityT
Love using Metabase! As a loyal user, I'm excited for the team!

------
ileri62
Why is shit like this even news? Venture capitalists fund every random dude's
and his mother's enterprise

